# gyno surgery



## jimm (Aug 20, 2012)

hey,

ive had a lump under my left nip for about a year and a half now i want it gone fuck letro and shit im gonna go to my doctor and say look i want this shit cut out asap!

few things because u have a lump does this also mean im carrying some excess tissue there i.e bitch tits? or can u have a lump without the bitch tits either way im gonna tell my doctor look i want this gone!

Has any one had the operation? how long will i be in hospital for just thinking about getting it done on a friday so i could go back to work on the monday cheers...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 20, 2012)

Tell the doctor it hurts and they might be able to do it under your insurance. Otherwise I think gyno surgery would be considered cosmetic or elective and that is typically not covered.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah do not let them know you think its gyno. Tell them out of know where your nips hurt and you have no clue why. Let him find the lump. My buddy had it and seriously had two meat balls removed from his chest, those things were FN HUGE!!!


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2012)

3-5k if insurance wont cover it. I have a bb size lump under left nip its not noticeable, nor sensitive.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 20, 2012)

jimm said:


> hey,
> 
> ive had a lump under my left nip for about a year and a half now i want it gone fuck letro and shit im gonna go to my doctor and say look i want this shit cut out asap!
> 
> ...



Why not do a good cycle of letrozole?


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 20, 2012)

I went to my doc and told him i had gyno, told him letro wouldn't do anything to it and he recommended me to a plastic surgeon. 

 And it mostly just depends on how good they are at getting you ready, and waking you up. Then once you up, if they have to put you under, your out. I had to go under and I was in and out in less than 3 hours. 

your insurance basically wont cover it, unless its a very extreme case. mine was a little under 5 grand for both sides. But i got a very good surgeon.. a lump in the left and some fatty tissue in both sides. He sculpted my chest a bit too. so it was more than just a removal of a lump and it took less than an hour. was pretty sore for about 4 days then just a bit sore for another 6. two weeks out i started lifting again. not chest though, waited a month for that. 

I think it was great and well worth the money. but i would definitely find a good surgeon who will back up his work. my guy missed a bit of fatty tissue in the right side but he's going to remove it for free.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 21, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> I went to my doc and told him i had gyno, told him letro wouldn't do anything to it and he recommended me to a plastic surgeon.
> 
> And it mostly just depends on how good they are at getting you ready, and waking you up. Then once you up, if they have to put you under, your out. I had to go under and I was in and out in less than 3 hours.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't letrozole work? 

Anabolic Steroids - iSteroids.com


----------



## cube789 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jimm mate, you doing this under the NHS ?

off topic, but do you get your test levels checked via your GP ?


----------



## jimm (Aug 21, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> Jimm mate, you doing this under the NHS ?
> 
> off topic, but do you get your test levels checked via your GP ?




im hoping they will do it for free on the NHS  heres to wishfull thinking ey!?

havnt had my test levels checked before but have found a place in uk that does "off the record" full male hormone panels (blood test) for ?150


so far i have nothing on my records saying i have used aas, ive told my doc once well he actually asked me when i went there saying about the lump a while ago he booked me in for bloods was liver and stuff but no test levels any way he said it wasnt bad, and told me to a) stop taking steroids because i quote "its all fake muscle and you loose all of it when you stop taking them lol" and b) he said he wont put ive used aas on my records and basically that i should just stop taking gear..

Im going to get my test levels checked at this private clinic before i get on my next cycle of test p and tren a... more for my own peace of mind i want it cut out and then kinda start a fresh almost lol.. just dont like having it there and im sure its bigger now then it was before getting close to just saying to my doc look im a bodybuilder i choose to use gear regadles of said consequencses this is a decision i have made a long time ago put it on my records whatever get my this surgery and get me full bloods what you think? 


and do you think they would do it on nhs for free am i fuck throwing 5 grand at my left nipple you know how much gear i could but with that haha


----------



## jimm (Aug 21, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> I went to my doc and told him i had gyno, told him letro wouldn't do anything to it and he recommended me to a plastic surgeon.
> 
> And it mostly just depends on how good they are at getting you ready, and waking you up. Then once you up, if they have to put you under, your out. I had to go under and I was in and out in less than 3 hours.
> 
> ...




i have no insurance anyway im 24 and dont earn a good wage..


do they cut your nipples off or do they make a small cut underneath? i wanted to try get it done without my girl or anyone knowing for that matter..


and does you chest look alot better without the fatty tissue mate im actually lookingforward to getting it done lol


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 21, 2012)

jimm said:


> i have no insurance anyway im 24 and dont earn a good wage..
> 
> 
> do they cut your nipples off or do they make a small cut underneath? i wanted to try get it done without my girl or anyone knowing for that matter..
> ...



They make a small inscission underneath nipple where nipple and skin meet so even if you do have a slight scar no one will ever notice cause of the location


----------



## jimm (Aug 21, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> Why wouldn't letrozole work?
> 
> Anabolic Steroids - iSteroids.com




i used extreme peptide letro before and it didnt do shit but that was before it went bust and people were saying the stuff was bunk usually happend with UGL's complaints that the gear is bunk or underdosed then it closes...

i felt a bit crappy when running it but maybe that was in my head cause of all the storys i have read.. who knows it didnt do anything to the lump tho..

and tbh if the doc says yeah we can get u booked in, cut it out i would rather do that... that way im not messing around with hormones in my body ect.. i do enough of that already ha..


plus if i did have some excess fatty tissue on my chest the letro would take that away would it just take the lump away think i just need tho op done get it out and make sure all my cycles are 100% fool proof before i start them and regular bloods ( the way it should be done) 

but im a silly boy who takes risks sometimes they pay off other times they dont you live and learn..


whats that saying?..... the hard headed always have to feel it to belive it... yeah kinda sums me up lol


----------



## jimm (Aug 21, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> yeah do not let them know you think its gyno. Tell them out of know where your nips hurt and you have no clue why. Let him find the lump. My buddy had it and seriously had two meat balls removed from his chest, those things were FN HUGE!!!




lmao at the meatballs!! did he have any excess fatty tissue aswell? 

did he chest look better after or not notciable when you google gyno before and after the op people chest look alot better after the excess tissue is removed..

im going to do that at my doctor surgery (act clueless) you have the option to see your regular GP or you can simply see any doc which is usually quicker so i will go in and act clueless like " hey my nipple is sore can you rub it for me i think i have a meatball" ?


i went about it ages ago and my doc was checking for lumps on my armpits and glands on my neck and stuff?


just booked a appointment to see the doc next thursday.. fingers crossed!


----------



## cube789 (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks Jimm, 

I think the chances are if you plead your case correctly and have a decent GP you could get this done under the NHS, if I were to ever need the surgery I'd try the NHS first. have a read of this, last paragraph is most relevant

What is gynaecomastia? - Health questions - NHS Choices

Be intersting to hear how you get on with this 

Re. bloods, yeah I'm thinking I'll go the GP after I finish this PCT I'm on and tell him I'm feeling the signs of low test, and request the test levels be tested. Really helps to have a GP who aint a c@nt.

Failing that I'll go to one of those private clinics.


----------



## jimm (Aug 21, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> thanks Jimm,
> 
> I think the chances are if you plead your case correctly and have a decent GP you could get this done under the NHS, if I were to ever need the surgery I'd try the NHS first. have a read of this, last paragraph is most relevant
> 
> ...



thanks bro im just about to go gym so ill have a read when i get back 

if i was you i would go to this private one casue its all hush hush off the record so it can never come back to bite you in the ass you know what uneducated "normal" people are like... (sheep) belive everything they read and hear so if something were to happen to you later in life it will be " ohh them bloody steroids" blah blah.. 


if you want the the website for this private clinic ill PM you it! its in london seems all legit heard good things about it you can pay online or go down and speak face to face pay and get it all done... 


I have appointment with the doc on next thursday cant remember docs name but im sure hes a pakistani guy hes not my regular doc and i know what them pakis are like they will walk all over you unless you tell them straight! so im pretty much not leaving untill im booked in, my guess is he will say *in pakistani voice* "ohhh mr ***** we will have to book you to see a specialist to look at this lump" ... so yeah but ill keep you updated im intreuged myself i would like it done and im thinking there may be small amount of excess fatty tissue not sure but like i said before when u google before and after gyno op peoples chests look significatly reduced from the side veiw? who knows my chest has always been one of my strongest bodyparts!


anyway ill keep you updated!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 21, 2012)

All GP I've had were cunts and never really helped. 

Can you PM me a web address to that clinic in london?


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 21, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> Why wouldn't letrozole work?
> 
> Anabolic Steroids - iSteroids.com



It works if your just getting gyno, like on cycle or just after. But if you've had it for a while the only way your going to get it out is surgery. He said he had it for a year and a half. that's the same boat i was in.


----------



## jimm (Aug 22, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> It works if your just getting gyno, like on cycle or just after. But if you've had it for a while the only way your going to get it out is surgery. He said he had it for a year and a half. that's the same boat i was in.




how did it go bro? how long were u in for? any noticable scarring?, did they remove and excess fatty tissue? 

i hope now its removed you keep in top of things when u cycle with a.i's serms pct ect....


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 23, 2012)

jimm said:


> how did it go bro? how long were u in for? any noticable scarring?, did they remove and excess fatty tissue?
> 
> i hope now its removed you keep in top of things when u cycle with a.i's serms pct ect....



I love the results, No puffy nips at all, can't tell any work has been done at all, unless i try and stretch my nip so you can see a little scar on the bottom, really looking for it. In the hospital for about 3 hours. completely out of the gym for 2 weeks, just no chest for a month. that was about 5.5 months ago, looks better and better. and ya he reshaped my whole chest, it was a lot more than just removing most of the gland, lipoed my chest too, not really any fat on my chest now, my pecs and more flat and square. you can see a separation between my upper and lower now that before had some fat over it. 

I am, it was a little from puberty that was just made worse from gear..


----------



## TripleTTT (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm think about looking into the surgery myself, allmost everything aggreivates my gyno now. Nolva only makes it tolerable...Whats the average price to have it removed???


----------



## jimm (Aug 24, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> I love the results, No puffy nips at all, can't tell any work has been done at all, unless i try and stretch my nip so you can see a little scar on the bottom, really looking for it. In the hospital for about 3 hours. completely out of the gym for 2 weeks, just no chest for a month. that was about 5.5 months ago, looks better and better. and ya he reshaped my whole chest, it was a lot more than just removing most of the gland, lipoed my chest too, not really any fat on my chest now, my pecs and more flat and square. you can see a separation between my upper and lower now that before had some fat over it.
> 
> I am, it was a little from puberty that was just made worse from gear..



i am glad to hear this mate!

im pretty sure when they take the lump out they remove and excess fatty tissue not sure weather this would be considerd lypo i really want to get it done..

just keeping my fingers crossed the doc says it needs removed! theres a lump there so surely any doc that "finds" this will reccomend it to be removed im hoping anyway, over here in the uk when things like this get found by docs they usually put you in for the op on the NHS which is free!


did you tell your doc is was from gear? im unsure how to go about it when i see the doc next week weather i should say its from gear (im pretty sure im in same boat as you a little from puberty made worse by gear), or do what jay steel said and dont let them know its gyno just say out of no were my nip hurts and i have no idea why and let them find the lump...


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 25, 2012)

jimm said:


> i am glad to hear this mate!
> 
> im pretty sure when they take the lump out they remove and excess fatty tissue not sure weather this would be considerd lypo i really want to get it done..
> 
> ...




Well besides the lump from the gland i had what i guess you would call breast tissue, you couldn't really tell from the outside. but it was a fatty tissue that wouldn't of gone away, so he took that too.

That would be awesome if you got it out for free, if you say that it has been getting bigger and bigger then that's a health hazard, and i bet they would be more likely to take it out. As its a sign of breast cancer. They asked me that a bunch. But i didnt know why till they explained it to me, after i answered. 

I told the doc i had it from puberty and that it went away but came back a year ago. And that i wanted it removed as soon as possible. I brought it up. I would let him know, that you know what it is. so they don't try and put you on a couple of different meds first, nolva and letro. i told my doc i used letro and the doses, and for the period of time with the results. He was not to happy about that but i figured it was best that he knew. I told only the plastic surgeon about my intended steroid use,, but never that i had used them before. This was to clarify that i wanted everything out that was possible. He didn't even bat an eye or try to tell me that aas use was bad. It all went very smooth. 

Good luck man.


----------



## jimm (Aug 25, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> Well besides the lump from the gland i had what i guess you would call breast tissue, you couldn't really tell from the outside. but it was a fatty tissue that wouldn't of gone away, so he took that too.
> 
> That would be awesome if you got it out for free, if you say that it has been getting bigger and bigger then that's a health hazard, and i bet they would be more likely to take it out. As its a sign of breast cancer. They asked me that a bunch. But i didnt know why till they explained it to me, after i answered.
> 
> ...



thanks brother i cant wait to get the op just hope they will do it for free! il post back next week once ive been doctors and let you know what he said..


----------



## jimm (Sep 2, 2012)

well just a little update i went to the docs about my lump, i pretty much forgot every thing every one told me when i went in lol and just said to him my girlfriend found this lump and im worried about it...


he asked me if i took gear i said no.. he has booked me in for a ultr sound, but the way he was going on about it i wont be getting it cut out for free  he said unless its causing you big distress it wont be cut out.

When i go for the ultra sound im gonna say its really sore and is causing me distress see what hey say if not im gonna get saving up.. iv heard of this place in poland were they can do the op at a good price... 


ive got some test prop and tren ace here im dying to start my cycle all i need is my caber and hcg and prami to get here then im gtg oh and my nolva got every thing else...not sure what to do tho im pretty sure i will just cycle again with the lump here and jst continue to save and if they wont put me in for the op i should have enough money to fly out to ploand and get it done about feb next year.


----------

